# Imperial Fist mech force



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

Have just got a new and shiny airbrush and compresser so have now got a way of painting a lot of yellow quickly so can at last do my fist army i have always wanted. So the first one i have got done is a vindcator.




















The fluff is that they have been behind the lines for a while hense the dirt all over it.

Should have the first of the men done soon, will post as soon as, but any thoughts are more than welcome.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Looks good mate, stop holding the camera!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice, I like the dirty look for vehicles. Doesn't make sense to me to see vehicles all clean and shiny.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Looking good, have to agree with wraihlord. Vehicles need dirt


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

Have done the first marine as a test piece, think it looks good, any thoughts?.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

looks ok. getting a good yellow is incredibly difficult. i would never thought of using an airbrush. looks good so far, will be watching this topic...


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

And we have a medic.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

again, a really good covering of white. good work.


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

Have just sprayed the tech marine, am going to use him as a vet. sarge in the command squad will wait until the whole squad is done then post a team pic.

Also once i have got it sorted out will post an army list and fluff.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good but you gotta get rid of the flashlines.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Love your yellow, its nice and smooth. What are you using as a base colour?


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

Tamiya XF-3 flat yellow with no thinners straight out the airbrush.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Cool, thanks for that - I've never tried to paint yellow because I didn't know how to do it well.

How much did your air brush cost as well?


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

About £230 with a compresser, but if all you want one for is base colours then you get away with using a cheaper one the one i had before cost me £12 and ran of a can of compressed air and was fine for base coats.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i may well have to look into getting an airbrush...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Cool thanks, I've been thinking about getting one, would you recommend it and how many coats would each can give you?


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

Well i got a baneblade, 2 leman russ's and the vindcator all painted with one can of air. I would really recommend it, the one thing i get really bored doing is basecoats and now i could basecoat a whole army in an hour. If all you want is basecoats i would just go for a cheap one, say £10-20 but if you want to do camo it will cost you more.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Right thats sold then I'm off to get one tomorrow


----------



## sherz (Apr 26, 2007)

I think that you should try highlighting the model then it will take it to the next level...p.s Battleships on Monday....woop..woop..woop


----------

